# Good rod and reel combo



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH (Mar 12, 2009)

whats a good rod and reel combo for fishing of the pcola beach pier or any for that matter? surf rod and reel combo? price is a big factor...working with a budget..lol


----------



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH (Mar 12, 2009)

anyone got any info?


----------



## PSEkiller (Nov 8, 2007)

Are you looking for a cobia/king combo for the pier? what is your budget?


----------



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH (Mar 12, 2009)

50-60 for rod and reel combo...


----------



## PSEkiller (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got an 8' keylargo cobia/king rod I'll sell you for $30.


----------



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH (Mar 12, 2009)

just rod? got any pictures


----------



## PSEkiller (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah, its just the rod, i dont know have any pics right now, its black and red wrap with all wire guides.


----------



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH (Mar 12, 2009)

are you free tomorrow?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Great deal on a key largo rod.

It's going to be tough to find a reel suitable for kings/cobia with your budget. I woud check out ebay or maybe somebody on here will hook you up with a great deal. I know I've been hooked up a few times.


----------



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH (Mar 12, 2009)

what would be a descent reel for under 50 bucks that would work great...


----------



## PSEkiller (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll be around town tommorw, pm me with you number, good luck finding a reel under $50 that the gears and drag will hold up on. Like Konz said check out ebay or even pawn shops for penn 750'sand up or 704's something along those lines.


----------



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH (Mar 12, 2009)

pm sent psekiller


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

for your budget i would recomend getting a mitchell 302 

when you buy it through be shure and try to find another one that is a piece of junk for parts

things can break in 302 but people have been using them for 40 years


----------



## sharky21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Go down to <U>Hot SpotsBait and Tackle</U>they will hook you up on the reel.


----------



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought the key largo rod from chris, then went to reel fun and bout a penn 750.it's a beautiful rod, chris said he never used it and that is evident if you could look at it. Thanks for all the help guys


----------

